# X-Rays for Hip Dysplasia



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

Well, my Cheyenne is now 2 years old. I want to get x-rays to see if she has hip dysplasia. Where does one go for these? Regular vet? Specialist? I live in PA, near Philadelphia. Does anyone have a recommendation?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

A regular vet should be able to take simple x-rays of a dog's hips. Call around for prices. Ask if they use anesthesia or not.

Why are you getting the x-rays done? Just precautionary or is she in pain? Are you looking to get her OFA'd?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think getting good xrays at the regular vets is iffy. I've had terrible ones and I've had great ones.


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

Lucy Dog said:


> A regular vet should be able to take simple x-rays of a dog's hips. Call around for prices. Ask if they use anesthesia or not.
> 
> Why are you getting the x-rays done? Just precautionary or is she in pain? Are you looking to get her OFA'd?


I'm looking to get her OFA'd, and I suspect that she doesn't have the best hips. Just would like to know what I'm dealing with early.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Call around to vets and tell them you're looking to get her OFA'd and tell them you need the positioning to be perfect for them to be graded. She'll probably need to be given anesthesia.

I'm sure there has to be some vets in Philly that can handle this. Maybe pm cliff and ask if he has any recommendations. I think he's in that general area and should be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks Paul! I am close to UPenn, so thought I'd call them and see if they can do it.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

you live in Philly??? Ever think of the vet school????? PIA to get to I know...but if anyone can take good x-rays, they can.....of course, they are THE center for Penn Hip as well...but would still be able to do OFAs 

Lee


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Call a few regular vets, many in my area do OFA positioning radiographs.

She shouldn't need to be sedated, and it'd be safer if she weren't.


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

Call around and see if there is a vet in town who has actually done it for OFA/Pennhip purposes. Also ask if they do xrays under sedation/anesthesia. Personally I think using anesthesia is overkill. My dog was sedated for his xrays.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

If you were looking for Pennhip, I would definitely go to Penn. VSEC should be able to take decent xrays too.


----------

